
Porsche and Boeing are partnering to develop ‘premium’ electric flying cars - praveenscience
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/10/porsche-and-boeing-are-partnering-to-develop-premium-electric-flying-cars/
======
michannne
Who will own these?

Where can they fly them?

What happens when one falls out of the air and into a group of 30 people?

What license will I need to fly one?

Who will administer that license?

These questions should have answers before design talks even begin.

